# Duyuru > Gündem >  Bu ihmal Türkiye'nin başına iş açabilir

## bozok

*12 milyar dolarlık bu ihmal Türkiye’nin başına iş açabilir* 



*Yavuz Semerci*
*gazeteport.com* 
*11.11.2008* 



6-7 milyar dolarlık yabancı sermaye çıkışıyla dolar yüzde 40 yükseldi. Eğer Türkiye, 12 milyar dolarlık Uzan davasını kaybederse etkilerinin ne olabileceğine ilişkin senaryoları düşünmek bile istemiyorum

Türk ekonomisinin önündeki en büyük tehlike küresel mali kriz değil, Cem Uzan’dır!

Abarttığımı düşünenler çıkabilir. Hatta bu yazıyı şu anda bile okumaktan vazgeçenler olabilir. Tespitimde ısrarcıyım...

Biliyorsunuz, Türkiye, (Erdoğan Hükümeti) Uzan Ailesi’nin kontrolündeki halka açık üukurova Elektrik (üEAş) ve Kepez şirketine ait lisansları iptal etmiş, bu şirketlerin kurduğu hidroelektrik barajları kamulaştırılmıştı. Ardından da İmar Bankası’na el konulmuştu. Ardından yine Uzanlar’a ait tüm şirketlere el konulmuş, en tanınmışlarından Telsim Vodafone’a, Star Televizyonu Doğan Grubu’na satılmıştı. 

O günlere dönmeyeceğim. 

Uzan Ailesi olayların başlangıcında yer alan* üEAş ve Kepez şirketleri*ndeki kendilerine ait hisse senetlerinin bir bölümünü (sanırım yine kendi kontrollerinde olan) Güney Kıbrıs’ta kurulu* Libananco* adlı bir şirkete sattığını (Libananco Holding Co. Limited) açıklamıştı.

Libananco, biliyorsunuz, Türkiye’yi, temsil ettiği şirketlerin (Kepez ve üEAş) lisanslarına haksız yere el koymakla suçlayarak, konuyu uluslar arası tahkime (hakem heyetine) götürdü.* İstediği tazminat 12 milyar dolar.* 

*Tahkim meselesinin* ne kadar ciddi olduğunu anlatmak için sayfalarca doküman aktarabilirim. Ama Enerji Bakanlığı’nın sadece bu işi takip etmesi için tuttuğu* avukat Aydın Coşar*’a (aynı zamanda Başbakan’ın danışmanlığını yapıyordu. Cüneyd Zapsu’nun avukatıydı. şimdi nedir durumu bilmiyorum. Bir dönem de TMSF ile zor duruma düşen Bayraktar Ailesi’nin ya da şirketlerinin avukatıydı) milyon dolarlık ödeme yaptı. 

Aydın Coşar’a ait *Coşar Hukuk Bürosu* bugüne kadar ne yaptı, nasıl bir yol aldı, nasıl belgeler topladı; henüz bilmiyorum. Ama dün elime geçen bir belgenin Coşar Hukuk Bürosu’nun ne iş yaptığını sorgulamaya yeteceğini düşünüyorum.

12 milyar dolarlık bir karardan bahsediyoruz. Alınan kararın temyizi yok.* üç kişilik hakem heyeti “Uzan haklı-Libananco”derse*,* Türkiye devleti Libananco’ya 12 milyar doları ödemek zorunda.* üdememek gibi bir şansı olduğunu düşünenlere, işadamı Mustafa Süzer’in ne yaptığını kısaca anlatayım: Süzer, ihalede kazandığı elektrik dağıtım ihalesinin iptali üzerine tahkime gitti. Tahkim 35 milyon dolar Türk Devleti’ne ceza verdi. Devlet ödemedi. Süzer, gitti Türk Hazinesi’nin yurtdışı borçlanmasına mahkeme kararı ile el koydurdu ve içinden 35 milyon doları aldı, afiyetle kasasına koydu. (İşin ciddiyetini anlatmak için bu örnek yeterlidir sanırım.) 

Elime ulaşan belge, uluslararası hakem heyetinin verdiği bir ara karar. Giriş bölümünün ilk paragrafı şöyle:

*“11 Ağustos 2008 tarihinde Hakem Heyeti tarafından açıklanan kararda kısaca; 12 şubat 2007 tarihinde yapılan ilk duruşmada tarafların usul ve esasa ilişkin dilekçelerinin hazırlanarak Hakem heyetine sunulması talimatının verildiği belirtilerek, bunlar için belirlenen süre kısıtlamalarından söz edilmiştir. Ancak davalı tarafın (Türkiye Cumhuriyeti) mahkemenin 1 Mayıs 2008 tarihli kararında belirttiği süre içinde davanın esasına ilişkin argümanları sunmadığı vurgulanmış, bu anlamda davalının temerrüde düştüğü belirtilmiştir. Hakem heyeti davalıya, davanın esası hakkındaki diğer argümanları ile cevaba cevap dilekçesini tamamlaması için 21 Eylül 2008 tarihine kadar ek süre verilmiştir. Hakem heyeti davalının esasa ilişkin tamamlanmış cevaba cevap dilekçesini alınca, tarafları dinledikten sonra usul ve esasın ayrılması (bifurcation) konusunda karar verecektir.”*

Elime geçen bu belgede ayrıca şişli Savcılığı’nın üEAş ve Kepez hisse senetleri üzerinde bir işlem yapamayacağı, el koyamayacağı, Libananco’nun da elindeki hisse senetlerini yine kendisinin belirleyeceği ve Hakem Heyeti’nin (üç kişiden oluşuyor. Birini Türkiye birini Libananco seçiyor. Başkan da bağımsız oluyor. Başkan’ın verdiği karar geçerli oluyor) onaylayacağı bir yeddiemine teslim edeceği karara bağlanmış. 

Avukatlık bürosu, 21 Eylül günü dosyayı teslim etti mi bilmiyorum... Etmiş olması muhtemel. Ancak bu kadar büyük bir davada Hakem Heyeti karşısında Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin* temerrüde düşürülmesi*büyük bir ihmaldir. Daha ağır bir ifade kullanabilirim ama dosyaya yeteri kadar hakim olamadığım için susuyorum. Ancak görünen gerçek ortada bir skandalı işaret ediyor. 

Döviz kurları neden yüzde 40 tırmandı? Rakamlara göre 6-7 milyar dolarlık yabancı sermaye çıkışı bu sonucu doğurdu. 12 milyar dolarlık bir davanın kaybedilmesinin etkisinin ne olabileceğine ilişkin senaryoları düşünmek bile istemiyorum. 

Bu noktada geçmiş yazılarımı hatırlatayım: Erdoğan hükümeti, üEAş ve Kepez’e ait barajlara el koyarken sadece Enerji Bakanlığı’nı kullandı. Mahkemeye gitmedi. Bakanlık bu şirketlere 1950’li yıllarda tanınan imtiyazı, sözleşmeye uygun davranılmadığı gerekçesiyle iptal etti.* üEAş ve Kepez’i Uzan’a bıraktı.* Bu şirketin İmar Bankası’na olan borçlarından (400 milyon doları bile geçmiyordu)* “üzerimize kalır”* diye korktu. Uzan Ailesi de elindeki hisseleri götürüp Libananco’ya devretti. Bu devrin nasıl yapıldığı, SPK’ya neden bildirilmediği gibi tartışmalar hiç bir işe yaramaz artık. üünkü, hakem heyeti davayı görüşmeye başladı ve Türkiye büyük bir hata yaptı. 

Bu hatayı nasıl telafi edecekler, yakında anlarız. Edebilecekler mi onu da anlarız. Ama bildiğim gerçek şu:* Türk ekonomisi için yakın tehlike küresel kriz kadar, Uzan Ailesi’nin kontrolünde yürüyen bu davadır...*


...

...

----------


## bozok

*21,5 MİLYAR DOLARLIK şOK!*


 

*Anka'nın haberine göre Türkiye adına Libananco davasını takip eden Aydın Coşar hukuk bürosu savunma yapmadı ve ek süre istedi.*


TüRKİYE LİBANANCO TAHKİMİNDE SAVUNMAYI YİNE YETİşTİREMEDİ 

TüRKİYE ADINA LİBANANCO TAHKİMİNİ TAKİP EDEN AYDIN COşAR VE EKİBİ SAVUNMA YAPAMADI VE EK SüRE İSTEDİ . 3 HAZİRANDA TüRKİYE ADINA SON SAVUNMAYI VERMESİ GEREKEN AYDIN COşAR MAHKEME HEYETİNE BAşVURARAK SAVUNMAYI YETİşTİREMEYECEğİNİ VE BİR AYLIK EK SüREYE İHTİYACI OLDğUNU BELİRTTİ.MAZERET OLARAK TA TüRKİYEDE ENERJİ BAKANLIğINDA VE DİğER KURUMLARDA İNGİLİZCE BİLEN OLMADIğINI ,TERCüMELERİN üOK UZUN ZAMAN ALDIğINI BELİRTTİ .GEüTİğİMİZ TARİHLERDE TüRKİYENİN KESİN BELİRLENMİş TARİHLERE RAğMEN SüRESİNDE CEVAP VEREMEMESİ DOLAYISIYLA TEMERRüTE DüşTüğüNü KARARLAşTIRMIşTI. 

HATIRLANACAğI üZERE LİBANANCO'NUN YABANCI AVUKATLARININ TELEFONLARININ DİNLENMESİ VE ELEKTRONİK POSTALARININ TAKİP EDİLMESİ KONUSUNDA, *"TAKİP ETMİYORUZ"* BEYANININ GERüEğE AYKIRILIğI ORTAYA üIKMIş VE HAKEMLER DİNLEMELERDEN ELDE EDİLEN TüM BELGELERİN İMHA EDİLMESİ KARARINI VERMİşTİ. 

TüRKİYENİN SAVUNMASINI ZAMANINDA VEREMEMESİ, MAHKEMENİN 12 MAYISTA VERDİğİ AğIR KARARLARIN üNEMİNİ DAHA DA ARTTIRDI. 

ICSID'IN INTERNET SİTESİNDE DE YAYINLANAN HAKEM HEYETİ'NİN 12 MAYIS TARİHLİ SON KARARI İLE YüZBİNLERCE SAYFA üEAş VE KEPEZ HİSSE SENEDİ İLE EVRAKLAR LİBANANCO'NUN İNCELEMESİNE AüILMAK ZORUNDA. TüRKİYE VE üZELLİKLE TMSF, BUGüNE KADAR EL KONULAN üEAş VE KEPEZ HİSSELERİ, TUTANAKLARI, üEşİTLİ BAKANLIK VE KURUMLAR ARASINDAKİ İü YAZIşMALARI, BELGELERİ, KARARLARI LİBANANCO'YA İBRAZ ETMEK ZORUNDA BIRAKILDI. 

KARARA GüRE, LİBANANCO BU BELGELER üZERİNDE HER TüRLü İNCELEMEYİ YAPMA VE SORGULAMA HAKKINA SAHİP OLACAK. üOK KAPSAMLI BU İNCELEMELER BİR AY İüİNDE YAPILACAK. 

EL KONULAN VE İBRAZ ETMEKTEN KAüINILAN BU HİSSELERİN VE BELGELERİN İNCELEMEYE AüILMASI İSE TAZMİNAT MİKTARININ HESAPLANMASINA YüNELİK. 

AYRICA BU KARAR üERüEVESİNDE LİBANANCO'NUN ONLARCA UZMAN İLE BİRLİKTE İNCELEME YAPMAK üZERE TüRKİYE'YE GELECEğİ üğRENİLDİ. BU UZMANLARIN VE AVUKATLARIN GEREK TMSF'DE, GEREKSE TAKASBANK, SPK VE BORSA'DA YAPACAKLARI İNCELEMELER SIRASINDA HERHANGİ BİR şEKİLDE ENGELLENMEMELERİ, TAKİP EDİLMEMELERİ VE TELEFONLARININ DİNLENMEMESİ KONUSUNDA HAKEM HEYETİ TüRKİYE'Yİ 12 MAYIS KARARINDA üZELLİKLE UYARDI. 

HAKEM HEYETİ 12 MAYIS KARARINDA TüRKİYE'NİN KIBRIS CUMHURİYETİ İLE ENERJİ şARTI ANLAşMASI üERüEVESİNDE İMZALAMIş OLDUğU üOK TARAFLI ULUSLARARASI ANLAşMANIN TüRKİYE İüİN BAğLAYICI OLDUğUNA KARAR VERDİ. 

*TüRKİYE 21,5 MİLYAR DOLARLIK TAZMİNATA MAHKUM OLABİLİR!* 

2-9 KASIM TARİHLERİ ARASINDA WASHINGTON'DA LİBANANCO DAVASININ DURUşMASI YAPILACAK. BU DAVADA TüRKİYE'NİN MAHKUM OLACAğI TAZMİNATIN 6 YILLIK FAİZ VE DİğER FAKTüRLERİYLE BİRLİKTE 21,5 MİLYAR DOLARI AşACAğI UZMANLAR TARAFINDAN BELİRTİLİYOR. YENİ ENERJİ BAKANI TANER YILDIZ DA GEüEN HAFTA VERDİğİ BEYANATINDA BU KONUNUN SADECE ENERJİ BAKANLIğIN DEğİL HüKüMETİN EN üNEMLİ SORUNLARINDAN BİRİSİ OLDUğUNU DİLE GETİRMİşTİ. 


23.05.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Ajanlar IMKB'de!*


 

*'Shark' ve ekibi incelemelere başladı...*

Libananco’nun eski FBI ve CIA ajanlarından oluşan Forensic ekibi, Türkiye’deki incelemelerine başladı. Ekibin başında* ’Shark’* yani köpekbalığı lakaplı eski bir CIA elemanı bulunuyor. 

üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik’te çoğunluk hisselerinin sahibi olduğunu iddia eden Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi merkezli Libananco adlı şirketin açtığı davada verilen karar çerçevesinde eski CIA ve FBI ajanlarından oluşan özel tim Türkiye’ye gelerek çalışmalara başladı. Başında *‘Shark’* lakaplı eski bir CIA elemanın da bulunduğu söz konusu ekip dün İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası’na giderek takas ve saklama bölümünde inceleme yapmak istedi. 

Ancak Takasbank’ın ayrı bir birim olarak faaliyetlerini başka bir adreste sürdürmesi nedeniyle ekip İMKB’den eli boş döndü. Ekip bugün program dahilinde Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu ve Takasbank nezdinde incelemelerde bulunacak. 

Forensic ekibi ve Libananco avukatlarının yapacağı incelemelerde, hisse senetlerinin gerçek veya sahte olup olmadıkları, mürekkep incelemesi, belge ve evrakların gerçeğe uygun olup olmadıkları, parmak izi gibi hususlara bakılacak. 

Libananco, üEAş ve Kepez hisselerinin yüzde 65’ine sahip olduğunu, Türkiye Devleti’nin bu şirketlere haksız yere el koyarak kendisini zarara uğrattığını iddia etmiş ve Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti olan* ICSID* nezdinde tazminat davası açmıştı. Söz konusu davada Türkiye tarafının savunmasını yapan Coşar Hukuk Bürosu’nun savunmayı zamanında verememesi, 21.5 milyar dolarlık tazminat davasında Türkiye’nin elini zayıflatmış görünüyor. Hakem Heyeti’nin, Libananco Forensic ekibinin Türkiye’de inceleme yapmasına onay vermesi de davanın seyrinin Türkiye aleyhine sürdüğünün bir kanıtı olarak yorumlanıyor. 




*23.06.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Libananco davasında sürpriz gelişme*

 

_Mart ayında yapılacak 21.5 milyar dolarlık Libananco davasında sürpriz bir gellişme yaşandı_

21.5 milyar dolarlık Libananco davasında duruşma Dünya Bankası'nın Paris'teki merkezinde 23-25 Mart tarihlerinde yapılacak. 

Tahkim Heyeti 18 Aralık 2009 Cem Uzan ile Hakan Uzan'ın tanık olarak dinlenmesini kararlaştırmıştı. Ancak, Türkiye Tahkim Heyeti'nin bu kararına itiraz etti. 

Tahkim heyeti itirazı 27 Ocak'ta görüşerek kararını açıkladı. Tahkim Heyeti, 18 Aralık 2009 tarihinde verdiği kararda ısrar etti ve Türkiye'nin bu talebini reddetti. 


CEM İLE HAKAN UZAN TANIK 

Böylece Dünya Bankası'nın Paris'teki merkezinde 23-25 Mart tarihlerinde yapılacak duruşmada Cem Uzan ile Hakan Uzan'ın tanık olarak dinlenmesi de kesinleşmiş oldu. 

Türkiye'den ayrılarak Fransa'dan siyasi sığınma hakkı isteyen ve Paris'te yaşayan Cem Uzan'ın Hakan Uzan ile birlikte yapılacak duruşmada mahkeme heyetine önemli açıklamalarda bulunacakları ve yeni belge sunacakları bildirildi. 

üte yandan Türkiye'nin Cem Uzan ile uzlaşma arayışının sürdüğü de öne sürüldü. Türkiye'nin Cem Uzan ile temas etmek istediği, davanın uzlaşmayla bitmesi için gayrı resmi girişimlerde bulunulduğu bildirildi. Ancak Cem Uzan'a yakın kaynaklar, Uzan'ın Cumhurbaşkanı veya Başbakan'ın yetkilendireceği kişiler haricinde kimseyle görüşmeyeceğini bildirdiler. 



*03.02.2010 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye, Uzan’ı CIA ve FBI uzmanlarının raporuyla vuracak* 

*Haber: MİLLİYET&VATAN*

  

*23.03.2010 - 07:51 / gazeteport.com.tr*

*Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı ile Fransa’da sığınmacı olarak bulunan Cem Uzan arasındaki beklenen Libananco davası bugün Dünya Bankası’nın Paris’teki özel binasında başlıyor.*

Enerji Bakanlığı’nın imtiyaz sözleşmelerini iptal ettiği üukurova Elektrik ve Kepez Elektrik şirketlerinin yüzde 60 hissesini elinde bulundurduğu iddiasındaki Libananco’nun açtığı 10.1 milyar dolarlık tazminat davası Paris’te başlıyor.

OECD’nin Paris’teki binasında 23-25 Mart arasında yapılacak duruşmaya Fransa’dan siyasi sığınma talebinde bulunan Cem Uzan ve Interpol’ün hakkında kırmızı bülten çıkardığı kardeşi Hakan Uzan ile Libananco’nun ortağı olan ancak Uzanlar adına hareket ettiği bilinen Ali Cenk Türkkan katılacak. Davada Libananco, üEAş ve Kepez Elektrik hisselerinin yüzde 60’ının kendisine ait olduğunu ispatlamaya çalışacak. Enerji Bakanlığı ise Uzanların ibraz ettiği belgeler üzerinde yaptırdığı inceleme raporlarını sunacak. Enerji Bakanlığı aralarında CIA ve FBI’dan emekli olmuş ve evrak sahteciliği konusunda görev yapmış olan uzmanlara hazırlattığı raporlarla Uzanların iddialarını çürütmeye çalışacak. 

*üAPRAZ SORGU*
Uzmanların yaptığı incelemede, Uzanların orijinal dediği ve iddialarını dayandırdığı belgelerin önemli bir kısmının gerçek olmadığı sonucuna varıldı. Duruşmada Türkiye’nin en önemli kozlarıdan birisini bu raporlar oluşturacak. Uzan ailesi de yine aynı kurumlarda çalışmış kişilerden oluşan bir ekibe Türkiye’nin elindeki hisse senedi ve belgeler üzerinde de inceleme yaptırmıştı.

Cem ve Hakan Uzan ile Ali Cenk Türkkan dava açılırken verdikleri yazılı ifadede, üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik’in yüzde 60’ının Kuzey Kıbrıs Rum kesiminde kurulu bulunan Libananco şirketine ait olduğunu beyan etmişlerdi. Enerji Bakanlığı ise hisselerin Libananco’da olmadığı, satış sözleşmesinin de geçmiş tarihli olarak düzenlendiğini iddiasında ısrarlı. Bakanlık bu nedenle Uzanların çapraz sorgusunun yapılmasını istedi.

Duruşmaya Türkiye adına Coşar Hukuk Bürosu ile Enerji Bakanlığı avukatlarından oluşan 18 kişilik bir heyet katılacak. Heyetten bir avukat bu duruşmaların henüz yetki konusunu kapsadığını belirtirken şunları söyledi:
“Türkiye olarak tahkim kurulunun yetkili olmadığı görüşündeyiz, yetkisizlik kararı verilmesini talep ettik. Ortaklık belgesi olarak sunulan evrakların gerçek dışı olduğunu söylüyoruz. Kuruldan tanıkların çapraz sorguya alınmasını biz talep ettik. Etmemiş olsak yazılı ifadeleri kabul etmiş sayılacaktık. Bu üç gün boyunca Cem ve Hakan Uzan ile Ali Cenk Türkkan, Türkiye tarafından günde sekiz saat çapraz sorguya alınacak. Sorularımızı hazırladık. Yetki konusu Libananco’nun istediği gibi karara bağlanırsa o zaman esasa girilecek.” 

*2430 GüN SONRA SORGUDA*
Enerji Bakanlığı’nın 2003 yılı Mayıs ayında üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik şirketlerinin imtiyazını iptal ettikten sonra ailenin sahip olduğu İmar Bankası ile ilgili “el konacak” söylentileri çıkmaya başladı. Mayıs ve haziran aylarında söylentilere karşı duran Uzan ailesi bu arada Merkez Bankası ile görüşmeler yaparak nakit aktarılmasını istedi. bu görüşmelere Hakan Uzan bizzat katıldı. Ancak bankadan para çekilişleri hızlanınca 3 Temmuz 2003 günü İmar Bankası’na el kondu. O tarihten sonra Hakan Uzan’ı Türkiye’de gören olmadı.

Yasadışı yollardan kaçtığı için tam olarak hangi gün yurtdışına çıktığ belirlenemeyen Hakan Uzan’dan 3 Temmuz 2003’ten sonra haber alınamadı. Böylece 6 yıl 8 aydır haber alınamayan 2 bin 430 gün sonra ilk kez Türk avukatları tarafından sorgulanacak. 

*HAKAN UZAN'A GEüİCİC DOKUNULMAZLIK*
İmar Bankası yolsuzluğu nedeniyle hakkında tutuklama kararı bulunan ve Interpol tarafından hakkında kırmızı bülten çıkarılan Hakan Uzan, ICSID mevzuatı gereği 8 günlük dokunulmazlık kazanacak. Paris gidiş ve dönüş ve kalacağı süre göz önüne alınarak belirlenen süre ICSID mevzuatının 21 ve 22’nci maddelerine dayanıyor. Tahkim Kurulu’na açılan davaların tarafı devletler olduğu için ve davalar genellikle o devletler tarafından aranan mağdur kişiler tarafından açıldığı böyle bir yöntem belirlenmiş durumda. 

*TüRKKAN, AMMAN'DAN VİDEO KONFERANSLA İFADE VERECEK*
Milliyet’in edindiği bilgiye göre Libananco’nun yüzde 100 hissesine sahip görünen ve Uzanlar adına hareket eden Ali Cenk Türkkan, Paris’teki duruşmaya katılmayacak. Türkan ifadesini ürdün’ün başkenti Amman’dan video konferans yoluyla verecek.

Sorgulama için sekiz kişilik Enerji Bakanlığı avukatları Amman’a gitti. Türkan burada ifade verişi Paris’teki duruşma salonundan izlenerek kayda geçecek. Hem Amman’daki hem de Paris’teki avukatlar Türkan’a soru yöneltecek.

Hakkında Hakan Uzan gibi kırmızı bülten bulunan Ali Cenk Türkkan, daha önce verdiği dilekçelerde üEAş ve Kepez’in yüzde 60 hissesinin sahibi olan Libananco’nun yüzde 100 hissesinin kendisi üzerine kayıtlı olmasına rağmen hisselerin gerçek sahibinin Cem Uzan olduğunu beyan etti.

üte yandan duruşmaya geleceği bildirilen Hakan Uzan’ın da son anda karar değiştirerek Ali Cenk Türkkan ile birlikte Amman’dan ifade verme olasılığı bulunuyor.

şu ana kadar duruşmaya gelme konusundaki kararında değişiklik yaptığına ilişkin bir açıklama olmamasına rağmen Hakan Uzan’ın güvenlik gerekçesiyle Paris’e gelmeyebileceği bildiriliyor. Bu durum Hakan Uzan’ın Paris’e gelmemesi halinde Amman’dan video ile ifade verebileceği olasılığını güçlendiriyor. 

*CEM UZAN VE HAKAN UZAN LİBANANCO'NUN YüNETİMİNDE*
Uzanlara ait üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik şirketlerinin elektrik üretim ve dağıtım imtiyazları, yükümlülüklerini yerine getirmediği gerekçesiyle 2003 yılında Enerji Bakanlığı kararıyla iptal edildi. Güney Kıbrıs Rum kesiminde kurulu bulunan Libananco isimli şirket üEAş ve Kepez’in yüzde 60 hissesine sahip olduğunu iddia ederek Enerji Bakanlığı’nın bu kararından dolayı zarara uğradığını iddia etti. Bu zararın Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarafından tazmin edilmesi için Dünya Bankası’nın Uluslararası Yatırım Anlaşmazlıkları üözüm Merkezi’ne (ICSID) başvurarak 10.1 milyar dolarlık tazminat talebinde bulundu. Ali Cenk Türkkan’ın büyük ortağı olduğu Libananco’nun kendileriyle ilgisi olmadığını iddia eden Uzanlar daha sonra şirketin kendilerine ait olduğunu açıkladılar.

Türk vatandaşı olan ve ürdün’de ikamet eden Ali Cenk Türkkan, Hakan Uzan, Cem Uzan Libananco’nun Yönetim Kurulu üyesi olarak görünüyor. Libananco ICSID’e yaptığı başvuruda üEAş ve Kepez’in hisselerini hangi kaynaklarla ve hangi yöntemlerle elde ettiğini açıklamadı. üEAş ile Kepez’in hisselerine sahip olduğunu iddia ederken, bunu kanıtlayan ve söz konusu hisseleri satın aldığını veya onlara sahip olduğunu destekleyen hiçbir yazılı delil sunmadı. Libananco’nun sunduğu tek belge, kendisi tarafından düzenlenmiş ve şirket sekreteri olan Latimer limited tarafından imzalanmış olan ve sadece üEAş ile Kepez’in hisselerine sahip olduğunu beyanını içeren şubat 2006 tarihli bir belge.

Bu davada ICSID’ın yetkili olduğu karara bağlanırsa, ardından esastan duruşmalar yapılıp kaybedilirse Enerji Bakanlığı Uzanlara tazminat ödemeye mahkÃ»m olacak. Böyle bir durumda Türkiye’de idarelerinin aldığı kararların üzerinde bir tartışma başlayabilir. üte yandan Türkiye’nin güçlü bir savunma yapması Libananco’nun talebine karşı mücadelesi, ICSID’in büyümekte olan yatırımcı-ülke hukuk ilmine katkıda bulunacak.

*İTİRAZ ETKİLİ OLMADI*
Hakan Uzan için özel seyahat belgesi çıkarılması bu davada Enerj Bakanlığı’nın avukatlığını yapan Aydın Coşar Hukuk Bürosu ve ABD’li partneri Fresfields Bruckhaus Deringer LLP’yi oldukça rahatsız ve tedirgin etti. Türk tarafı Uzanlar’ın ifade vermesine itiraz etti ancak mahkeme heyeti 18 Aralık tarihinde aldığı kararın arkasında durarak ikilinin ifade verme talebini kabul etti. Davada Uzan kardeşlerin “Türkiye’de siyasi baskı gördük, bu yüzden Güney Kıbrıs’ta Libananco’yu kurduk. Zararımızın tazmin edilmesini istiyoruz. Hem Kepez Elektrik hem de üukurova Elektrik elimizden zorla alındı” demeleri bekleniyor. ICSID’ın Uzan kardeşlerin dinlenmesi için Paris’i seçmesi de ayrıca dikkat çekiyor. 

*DAVA KAYBEDİLİRSE TüRKİYE'NİN PARAYI üDEME şANSI YOK* 
Merkezİ Güney Kıbrıs’ta bulunan Libananco şirketinin Türkiye aleyhine Uluslararası Tahkim Mahkemesi olan ICSID nezdinde açtığı faizi hariç 10.1 milyar (faiziyle birlikte 21.5 milyar dolar) dolarlık uluslararası davada Libananco şirketi Enerj Bakanlığı tarafından el konulan üukurova Elektrik ve Kepez Elektrik’in sahibi olduğunu iddia ediyor. şirketlerin tüm varlıklarına el konma işlemi sonrası büyük bir zarara uğradığını iddia eden Libananco adlı şirket ya varlıkların kendisine geri iade edilmesini ya da zararının tazmin edilmesini istiyor. Aslında Libananco adlı şirketin Uzanlar’ın yakın adamları tarafından kurulan bir tabela şirketi olduğu da biliniyor. Nitekim Cem Uzan da bu durumu saklamıyor. Ancak bu durumun, ICSID nezdindeki davada çok önemli bir sorun yaratmadığı vurgulanıyor.

2006 yılından bu yana devam eden davada artık karar aşamasına yaklaşıldı. Tam bu sırada Cem Uzan’ın Fransa’ya iltica talebiyle başvurmasının da Libananco davasına ilişkin bir manevra olduğu yorumları yapıldı. Uzan’ın Libananco davasında savunacağı, “Siyasi baskı gördüm” tezini belgelemek için, böyle bir yola başvurduğu iddia edilmişti. 

Davanın Türkiye aleyhine sonuçlanması halinde bu tazminatın ödenmemesi söz konusu değil. Uluslararası anlaşmalar gereği cezanın tahsilatında gerekirse T.C. Merkez Bankası’nın diğer ülkelerdeki altın ya da döviz hesapları bile bloke edilebiliyor. Uluslararası havalanlarına inen THY uçaklarına da cezanın kesinleşmesi halinde el konma riski bulunuyor. 

*FRESFİELD AVUKATLARI DAVADA NEDEN YOK?*
Libananco davasının bu en kritik aşamasında Türkiye’yi savunan Fresfields’in en önemli iki avukatının Paris’e gelmemesi merak konusu oldu. Davanın esastan görüşülüp görüşülmeyeceğine karar verilecek bu duruşma öncesinde Tahkim Heyeti’ne gönderilen listede davayı en başından bu yana Fresfields Bruckhaus Deringer LLP adına temsil eden Jan Paulsson ile Lucy Reed’in isimleri yer almadı.

Bu isimler davada kilit isimler. Türkiye’nin Libananco davasındaki şu ana kadar tüm evraklarına imza atan Lucy Reed’in davaya katılmaması büyük bir sürpriz oldu. Fresfields avukatlarının Aydın Coşar Hukuk Bürosu’nun davadaki tavrından oldukça rahatsız oldukları ve iki taraf arasında sürtüşme yaşandığı öğrenildi. Davanın seyrini Türkiye aleyhine bulan Freshfields LLP’nin Paris duruşmaları sonrası davadan çekileceği de konuşuluyor. 

*21.5 MİLYAR DOLARLIK YEMEK*
Uzun süredir yüzyüze görüşemeyen iki kardeş Tahkim Heyeti’nin özel izni sayesinde hasret giderme şansı bulurken, davanın seyri konusunda çok umutlu oldukları da yemek boyunca yüzlerine yansıdı. Cem Uzan’ın yemek boyunca neşesi hiç eksik olmazken, ikilinin yakın arkadaşlarına, “Bu davayı biz kazandık. Mallarımızı haksız yere elimizden alan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Türkiye’yi çok ağır bir bedel ödemek zorunda bırakacak” dedikleri öğrenildi. 

*40 KİşİLİK DAVET VERİYOR YERİ SIR GİBİ SAKLANIYOR*
Cem Uzan’ın Perşembe günü sona erecek duruşmadan hemen sonra Cuma günü 40 kişilik yakın arkadaş grubunu Paris’te çok özel bir yemeğe davet ettiği öğrenildi. Cem Uzan’ın davetine Hakan Uzan’ın da katılacağı bu yüzden yemeğin yerinin son ana kadar gizli tutulacağı gelen bilgiler arasında.
Cem Uzan’ın arkadaşlarına bu yemeğin bir kutlama yemeği olacağını söylediği de ifade edildi.

*‘PARİS CHEZ BENOİT’DA İüİLİR KRALAR GİBİ ZİYAFET üEKİLİR’*
Cem Uzan ile Hakan Uzan’ın Paris’te yemek yediği Chez Benoit, Fransa’nın tek Michelin yıldızlı bistrosu yani küçük lokantası. Saint Martin Caddesi’nde yer alan Chez Benoit’nin geçmişi 1912 yılına kadar dayanıyor. Fransız yemeklerinin servis edildiği Chez Benoit, tüm Fransa’da “Benoit’da, içilir, krallar gibi ziyafet çekilir” sloganıyla nam saldı. Bistro, 2005 yılında ise dünyaca ünlü Fransız şef Alain Ducasse tarafından satın alındı. Saat 12.00’de açılan restoranın en büyük özelliği yarımşar saatlik rezervasyonları kabul etmesi. Chez Benoit, saat 14.00’ten sonra 19.30’a kadar servis vermiyor. Chez Benoit’nın mönüsünde kaz ciğerinden özel soslu dana bonfileye, kremalı kuşkonmazdan portakallı ördeğe kadar birçok seçenek bulunuyor. Restoran 3 binin üzerinde çeşide sahip şarap kavı ile de ünlü.

*EYFEL MANZARALI OTELİN GECELİğİ 20 BİN EURO*
Hakan Uzan, Libananco davası süresince Paris’te dünyanın en lüks otellerinden biri olan 5 yıldızlı Plaza Athenee’de kalıyor. Champs Elysee’de ünlü markaların bulunduğu Montaigne Sokağı’nda yer alan otel, Eyfel Kulesi’ne bakan suit odalara sahip. üzellikle Avrupalı jet set’in tercih ettiği Plaza Athenee, fiyatlarıyla dudakları uçuklatıyor. Otelde normal odaların fiyatı 995 eurodan başlıyor. Uzan’ın kaldığı kral dairesinin günlüğü 20 bin euro. 16. Louis tarzında dekore edilen otelin odalarında yer alan “prive” (özel) düğmesine basılarak anında kat görevlisi çağrılabiliyor. Oteldeki ünlü şef Alain Ducasse imzalı restoranda ancak 1 hafta öncesinden rezervasyon yapılarak yemek yenebiliyor. Aynı şekilde barı zenginlerin uğrak yeri konumunda. 

Hakan Uzan’ın Plaza Athenee’ye tercih etmesinde Cem Uzan’ın oturduğu eve yakın olması da etkili oldu. Cem Uzan, Trocadero Meydanı’ndaki Eyfel manzaralı Residence La Reserve’de yaşıyor. Rezidansta 300 metrekarelik dairelerin 3 günlüğü 13 bin euro.


http://www.gazeteport.com/TV-VIDEO/i...Name=GP_655908


...

----------


## bozok

*üEAş ve Kepez'de küçük yatırımcı ne olacak? 




23.03.2010 - 12:12 /gazeteport.com.tr
* 

*Libananco davasında bugün Uzanlar dinlenecek. Ancak belirsizliğini koruyan bir nokta var. üeaş ve Kepez'in küçük yatırımcılarının durumu. Uzan kazanırsa Türkiye kaybedecek, ama bu yatırımcılar için de umut doğacak.*

*HABER ANALİZ/*Libananco davası, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin bir şirket ile yaşadığı en büyük ihtilaf.

Gerek getirdiği tazminat yükü gerekse süreçte yapılan hatalarla, iki tarafın uzlaşabilecekleri birçok nokta olmasına rağmen bu fırsatlar değerlendirilmedi ve buraya gelindi.

Umarız bu davayı Türkiye kazanır. üünkü kaybı halinde Uzan'a ödenecek olan para (davada çıkacak olan karar bağlayıcı ve geri dönüşü yok) hepimizin cebinden çıkacak. Ancak başından beri aynı şeyi söylüyoruz; üEAş ve Kepez'in lisansları iptal edilip 11 tane barajına el konulurken şirketlere el koymada çekingen davranılması nedeniyle bugün bu davayı konuşuyoruz.

Ekonomik gerekçelerin önüne geçen bir siyasi irade kullandığınız zaman, önünüze böyle faturalar çıkabiliyor.

Ancak önemli olan bir şey daha var.

üEAş ve Kepez'de lisans iptali öncesinde hissedar olan küçük yatırımcıların durumu.

Eğer Libananco davasında Uzan kazanırsa bu yatırımcılar için de dava açma olanağı ortaya çıkacak.

üünkü ortada lisansı iptal edilen ve barajlarına el konulan bir şirket var. Bu şirketin ana hissedarı (mahkeme öyle karar verirse Libananco) lisans iptali ve barajlara el konulması nedeniyle tazminat kazanırsa aynı şirketin küçük hissedarları için de bu hak doğar.

Sonuçta Türkiye daha önce hareket etse çok düşük maliyetlerle bertaraf edebileceği faturayı yüksek bir bedelle önünde bulabilir.

Uzan kazanırsa, küçük yatırımcıların haklarının yüzde 100 ödenmesi gerektiğini düşünüyorum.

Kaybetmesi durumunda küçük yatırımcıların yapacağı hiç bir şey kalmaz.
Yıllar önce konu gündeme geldiğinde şöyle demiştik: 

_“Lisans iptalleri haksızlık içeriyor. Yeteri kadar zaman verilmedi. Lisans iptali haksızlıktı. Konu Uzan düşmanlığına kurban gitti. Ancak yatırımcılar, bu şirketin lisansının iptal edilebileceğini bile bile bu şirkette hisselerini tutmaya devam etti veya hisse aldı. şirketin bilançolarının dip notlarında süren ve lisans iptal edilmesine yol açabileceği açık, açık yazan uyarılar vardı.”_

...

----------


## bozok

*Libananco davasında aslında neler oluyor?*


Söz konusu olan 21.5 milyar dolarlık bir ihtilaf olunca haliyle bilgi kirliliği de inanılmaz boyutlara ulaştı. 23-25 Mart tarihleri arasında Paris’te yapılan duruşmalara 6.5 yıldır firarda olan Hakan Uzan da gelince Türk kamuoyunun ilgisi müthiş oldu. Ancak bu arada aslı astarı olmayan bilgiler de ortalıkta uçuşmaya başladı. 

Davayı en başından bu yana kronolojik olarak çok sıkı takip eden bir gazeteci olarak, ortalıkta dolaşan yanlış bilgileri düzeltme ihtiyacı hissettim.

üncelikle Türkiye’yi savunan hukuk bürosu, bu davanın esasının henüz görüşülmediğini söylüyor. Bazı gazeteler de durumu böyle aktardı. Ancak bu doğru değil. Hatırlayın Türkiye *esasa yönelik savunmasını zamanında vermemişti.* Türkiye’yi savunan Coşar Hukuk Bürosu, bu hatasından dolayı çok eleştiri almış ve Türkiye’yi bu ağır tazminat istemli davada zor duruma düşürmekle suçlanmıştı.

International Centre for Settlement of Investment Disputes, 11 Ağustos 2008’de Türkiye’nin *davanın esasına dair savunma yapma hakkından feragat etmiş sayılacağına* dikkat çekti. Bunun üzerine Türkiye apar topar 28 Eylül 2008 tarihi itibarıyla davanın esası ile ilgili savunmasını Tahkim Heyeti’ne sundu. Böylece davanın esasına geçilmiş oldu.

Türkiye bu tarihten sonra zaman uzatmaya yönelik bir taktik olarak yetki itirazında bulundu.* şimdi kararı verilecek olan bu yetki itirazıdır.* Mahkemenin bu davaya bakmaya yetkili olduğu kararının yaz aylarında çıkması bekleniyor.

Yetki itirazının reddedilmesi halinde izlenecek takvim de şimdiden belirlenmiş vaziyette. Yetki itirazı karara bağlandıktan sonra 60 gün içinde Libananco esas hakkındaki son sözünü söyleyecek.

Bu tarihten sonra ise mahkeme son duruşmasını yapacak. *Yani bugünden itibaren en fazla 9 ay içinde davanın tamamen sonuçlanması bekleniyor.* şayet yetki itirazı daha erken bir zamanda karara bağlanırsa davanın Eylül ya da Ekim aylarında bitme ihtimali bile var.

Uzan tarafının davada sunduğu belgelerin sahte çıktığı iddiaları da yazıldı, çizildi. Ancak sunulan belgelerin Kasım ayında yapılan duruşmada orjinal olduğu tescillenmişti. Daha sonra Paris’te yeni belge de sunulmadı.

*Uzan’a kaç soru soruldu?*

Bir gazetede Uzanlar’a 1.000 soru sorulduğu iddia edildi. Gazeteciler olarak böyle seksi başlıklar atmaya bayılırız. Hakan Uzan’a 420, Ali Cenk Türkkan’a 490, Cem Uzan’a da 70 soru sorulduğu iddia edildi. Cem Uzan’a sorulan soruların toplamı 15’tir. Hakan Uzan’a ise kaçışı ve saklandığı yer ile ilgili ekstra sorular da geldiği için sayı 15’ten biraz fazladır.

*Bakan doğru söyledi mi?*

Libananco davasının Paris duruşmaları sırasında Hakan Uzan ve Cem Uzan adeta şov yaparken ve Türk medyası bu ikiliyi görüntüleyebilmek için yarışırken Enerji Bakanı Taner Yıldız’a, _“Türkiye böyle bir manzaraya nasıl müsade etti? Interpol tarafından aranan bir kaçak nasıl olur da ifade verir?”_ şeklinde bir soru da yöneltildi. Bakan Yıldız da 24 Mart’ta gazetelere yansıyan şu cevabı verdi: _“Kim ifade vermek istiyorsa bu konuda kısıtımız ve istemimiz olamaz. Kırmızı Bülten’le aranan Hakan Uzan’ın da oraya katılacağı belirtildi. Bizim kendilerini ifade etmeyle alakalı bir şerhimiz olamaz.” 
_
*Bakan böyle dedi* *ancak* ya bilerek ya da bilmeyerek *doğruyu söylemedi.* Zira Enerji Bakanlığı’nı bu davada savunan Coşar Hukuk Bürosu ve ABD’li ortağı Fresfields Bruckhaus Deringer LLP tam iki kez Hakan ve Cem Uzan’ın hatta Ali Cenk Türkkan’ın da tanık olarak dinlenmesine itiraz etti. Türk tarafı son itirazını 13 Ekim 2009’da Freshfields antetli Aydın Coşar ve Lucy Reed imzalı evrakla yaptı. Ancak itiraz International Centre for Settlement of Investment Disputes tarafından reddedildi. Tanıkların dinlenmemesine yönelik itiraz mahkeme tutanaklarına da altta belgesini ortaya koyduğum şekilde yansıdı. 

*Peki bütün bunlar neden oluyor?* En başta da dediğim gibi 21.5 milyar dolarlık inanılmaz bir davadan söz ediyoruz. Tam bir sinir harbi yaşanıyor ve taraflar psikolojik olarak birbirlerini yıpratmaya çalışıyor.

Haa son bir küçük düzeltme daha. Hakan Uzan’ı Paris’te kardeşi ile yemek yerken görüntülediğimiz haberde küçük bir ayrıntı vardı. Cuma günü Uzanlar’ın bir kutlama yemeği vereceğini belirtmiştim.

Bir başka gazete de Paris duruşmalarından sonra_ ‘Coşar Hukuk Bürosu o kadar hazırlıklıydı ki ve Uzanlar’ı o kadar köşeye sıkıştıran sorular sordular ki; morali bozulan Uzanlar kutlamayı iptal etti’_ şeklinde bir haber yaptı.

*O haberi masa başında yazan arkadaşlara Paris’te Matignon adlı gece kulübünü aramalarını tavsiye ederim.* Baksınlar bakalım 26 Mart akşamı kulüpte 34 kişilik bir grup varmıymış ve kimin adına rezervasyon yapılmış?

Masa başı çalışmaya alışmışlarsa ve gece kulübünün numarasını bulmak bile zor geliyorsa beni arasınlar, vereyim numarasını...


*Ercan İnan /* Vatan Gzt. / 3.4.2010

Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/haberdetay.asp?detay=Libananco_davasinda_aslinda_n eler_oluyor&tarih=03.04.2010&Newsid=297711&Categor yid=4&wid=139#ixzz0k1MnwaYR

----------


## bozok

*7. Ağır Ceza’daki dava ile Libananco’nun alakası var mı?*



Libananco davasında, Türk tarafının Türkiye’de artık kanıksanmış ancak uluslararası hukukta yeri olmayan bazı yan yollara saptığı görülmüştü. ürneğin Uzan’ı bu davada savunan Crowel Hukuk Bürosu’nun davaya bakan avukatlarının e-mail yazışmaları izlenmiş ve telefonları dinlenmişti. Toplanan veriler ICSID’a da sunulmuştu üstelik. İzinsiz yapılan bu işlem tabii ki ters tepti ve ICSID bu dinleme kayıtlarının derhal imha edilmesini istedi, dikkate dahi almadı.

şimdi benzer bir olayın daha yaşandığı görülüyor. Cem Uzan’ın İstanbul 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde devam eden bir davası var. Sahtekarlık ve dolandırıcılıkla suçlanıyor Cem Uzan. Davanın konusundan çok süreçte yaşananlar ilginç.

21.5 milyar dolarlık bir tazminat sorumluluğu ile karşı karşıya kalan Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı nedense bu davaya çok önem veriyor. Uzan’ın sahtekarlığının ve dolandırıcılığının İstanbul 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından tescillenmesi halinde Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti’nin de bu karardan etkileneceğini sanıyorlar herhalde...

Elimde çok ilginç ‘Gizli ve çok acele’ ibareli belgeler var. Bu belgelerden biri Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı Enerji İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne ait. Budak Dilli tarafından imzalanmış bu belgenin muhatabı Adalet Bakanlığı Uluslararası Hukuk ve Dış İlişkiler Genel Müdürlüğü.

Konu Tahkim davası. Libananco Company’nin açtığı davaya dikkat çekiliyor ve en masum ifadesiyle 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki davanın öneminin altını çiziyor. Masum ifade diyorum çünkü aslında yargıya baskı olarak da yorumlanabilecek bir yazı. Adalet Bakanlığı da bir başka ‘Gizli çok acele’ ibareli yazı ile durumu İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili’ne iletiyor.

Bu yazışmaların esası 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden çıkacak karar ile uluslararası tahkimde süren davada avantaj elde edilmek istenmesi. Ben açıkçası böyle bir kararın ICSID hakimlerinin vereceği kararda zerre kadar etkisi olacağını sanmıyorum. 

Türk tarafının bu davadaki hassasiyetini de anlıyorum. Ancak Enerji Bakanlığı’ndan Adalet Bakanlığı’na oradan da savcılığa giden bu yazıyı, hukukun üstünlüğüne inanmış herhangi birinin kabul etmesi mümkün değil.

Davada Türkiye’nin enerjisini bu tip çetrefilli işlere değil, davanın özüne kullanması gerekir. Bu belgeler bana kadar geldiyse ICSID hakimlerine de sunulmuştur. 7 Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden çıkacak karar değil ancak o kararı manipüle etme gayreti ICSID’ı etkileyebilir. Libananco davasında hukukun üstünlüğüne ve bağımsızlığına vurulacak darbeler daha önce örneği görüldüğü gibi bizi çok zor durumda bırakacaktır.


*Ercan İnan /* Vatan Gzt. / 13.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*100.000.000.000 USD*



*Cem Uzan’ın gözü döndü, tazminat talebine zam yaptı*

Libananco davasında sona yaklaşılırken ilginç gelişmeler birbirini izliyor. Güney Kıbrıs’ta kurulu bulunan Libananco adlı şirket tazminat talebine yüzde 500 oranında zam yaptı.

International Centre for Settlement of Investment Disputes’a (ICSID) başvuran ve “Ben üukurova Elektrik ve Kepez Elektrik’in ortağıyım. Enerji Bakanlığı’nın el koyma işlemi ile birlikte ana para olarak 10.1 milyar dolar faiziyle 21.5 milyar dolar zarara uğradım. Bu zararın Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarafından karşılanmasını talep ediyorum” diyen ve dava açan Libananco, yeni bir dilekçeyi Mahkeme Heyeti’ne sundu. Söz konusu dilekçede tazminat talebi 21.5 milyar dolardan 100 milyar dolara çıkarıldı.


*Bu hesap nereden çıktı?* 

Libananco’yu perde arkasından yöneten Cem Uzan danışmanlarına ve eksperlere yeni bir hesap yaptırdı. Enerji Bakanlığı’na bağlı kuruluşların başta elektrik olmak üzere yaptığı ticarette karşı tarafın temerrüde düşmesi halinde aylık yüzde 2.5 gecikme faizi uyguladığını dikkate alan Cem Uzan, faiz hesabının bu temerrüt oranına göre yeniden yapılmasını istedi. Böylece dolar bazında yıllık yüzde 30 gibi bir rakama ulaşıldı.

üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik’in mal varlıklarına el konulduğu Haziran 2003’ten bu yana geriye dönük olarak hesap yapıldı. Ayrıca bundan sonra imtiyazın devam ettiği süre de dikkate alındı. 12 Haziran 2003 tarihinde Enerji Bakanlığı tek taraflı olarak üukurova Elektrik A.ş. ve Kepez Elektrik T.A.ş. ile arasında imzaladığı “Görev Verilmesine İlişkin İmtiyaz Sözleşmeleri”ni feshetmişti. 1953’te yapılan ilk imtiyaz anlaşmasının ardından 1988 yılında imtiyaz sözleşmeleri yenilenmiş ve söz konusu şirketlere 70 yıl boyunca daha imtiyaz hakkı tanınmıştı. Yani bu sözleşmelere göre hem üukurova Elektrik hem de Kepez Elektrik 2058 yılına kadar elektrik üretecek ve üretilen elektriği üukurova Bölgesi’nde satabilecekti.

Söz konusu faiz hesabını 2058 yılına kadar götüren Cem Uzan’ın danışmanları dudak uçurtan bir rakam buldu. Bu rakamı güncelleyerek 100 milyar dolarlık tazminat miktarında karar kıldılar ve söz konusu rakam Tahkim Heyeti’ne yeni tazminat talebi olarak iletildi.

*Takdir Tahkim’in*

Cem Uzan’ın bu rakamı talep etmesi, davayı kazandığı takdirde alacağı anlamına gelmiyor. Söz konusu tazminat miktarına Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti karar verecek. 

Bu rakam Cem Uzan’ın belirlediği rakama yakın da olabilir, onu hiç tatmin etmeyecek bir rakam da olabilir. Ya da Libananco davayı kaybeder ve tüm mahkeme masraflarını karşılamak zorunda kalır.

Cem Uzan’a yakın kaynaklar, özellikle Paris duruşmalarından sonra Cem Uzan’ın bu davayı kazanacağına dair inancını artırdığını ve bu yüzden de yeni bir hesap yapılmasını istediğini belirtiyor.



*Ve Tahkim karar verdi: Son söz 1 Temmuz’da söylenecek*


Libananco davasında kritik sona, Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti’nin 9 Nisan 2010’da aldığı kararla iyice yaklaşılmış oldu. Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti her iki taraftan da son sözlerini 1 Temmuz 2010 itibarıyla söylemelerini istedi. Tahkim’in bu kararı, söz konusu davada 1 Temmuz’dan sonra herhangi bir tarihte kararın çıkabileceği anlamına geliyor. Kararın 1 Temmuz’dan sonra 7 gün ile 60 gün arasında çıkabileceği vurgulanıyor. 

*Türkiye erteletemedi*

Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti’nin aldığı bu kararı Türk tarafının erteletmek için yoğun gayret gösterdiği de dikkati çekti. Türk tarafı 2 Nisan’da Tahkim Heyeti’ne bir dilekçe ile başvurarak, “üok meşgulüz, davayı biraz erteleyin” dedi. Türk tarafının erteleme isterken “Avukatlarımızın büyük bölümü İngilizce bilmiyor. Dolayısıyla tercümeler zaman alıyor” mazeretinin arkasına sığınmaları dikkat çekti.

*Avukatların işi çıktı*

2 Nisan tarihli dilekçede ayrıca Coşar Hukuk Bürosu ile birlikte çalışan ABD’li Freshfields avukatlık bürosunun elinde çok önemli bir başka dava olduğuna da işaret edildi. Freshfields’ın Libananco davasına da bakan çok kritik 3 üyesinin söz konusu davada yer alacağı belirtildi.

Yazıda adı verilmeyen bu davanın 31 Mayıs 2010’da başlayacağı 13 Haziran’a kadar süreceği sözlü savunmaların da 21-23 Temmuz tarihleri arasında verileceği kaydedildi. Dolayısıyla Freshfields’ın elinde bir başka önemli dava olduğu için Libananco davasına yeterince ilgi gösteremeyecekleri, bunun için Tahkim’in ek süre vermesinin gerekli olduğu vurgulandı.

Türkiye’nin itiraz dilekçesini alan Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti, bu mazeretlerin hiçbirini kabul etmedi ve Libananco davasında son sözlerin 1 Temmuz 2010 itibarıyla söyleneceğini karara bağladı. Heyet, ayrıca yine aynı kararın devamında bugüne kadar hem Libananco tarafının hem de Türk tarafının yaptığı masrafların çıkarılmasını ve kendilerine beyan edilmesini de istedi.

*Davayı bitirmek istiyorlar*

Türkiye’nin erteleme talebini dikkate almayan Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti’nin 2006’dan bu yana süren davayı bir an önce bitirmek istediği, Libananco’nun da bunu talep ettiği belirtiliyor. 

Bu arada Tahkim Heyeti’nin Türk tarafından gelen itirazlara hep soğuk olması da ayrıca dikkati çekiyor. Bu gelişmeler ister istemez Uzan cephesinde moralleri de yükseltiyor.

Türkiye tarafının son sözlerin söyleneceği tarihi erteleme talebini kabul etmeyen Tahkim Heyeti daha önce de yine Türk tarafının “Hakan Uzan ve Cem Uzan bu davada tanık olarak ifade vermesin” talebini reddetmişti. Interpol tarafından aranan Hakan Uzan, Paris’te ortaya çıkmış ve 23 Mart’ta da ifade vermişti. Türk tarafının Hakan Uzan’ın yakalanması için Fransa İçişleri Bakanlığı’na yaptığı başvuru da karşılıksız kalmıştı.


*Ercan İnan /* Vatan Gzt. / 13.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Cem Uzan ve adalet*



Cem Uzan, Paris’teki dava yüzünden mi Türkiye’de mahkum oldu!!

şimdi konuşulan bu!!

Fransa’da bir dava görülüyor... Cem Uzan davayı kazanırsa kıyamet kopacak!.. Kimsenin eteğini bile çekemediği iktidar büyük bir darbe yiyecek... Cem Uzan’a onlarca milyar dolar para ödenmesi söz konusu... Bu durumda; *“Beyaz gömleğinin sıvanmış kolu ile yakışıklı bir siyasi lideri meydanlarda görmek”* dahi mümkün..! 

Peki bu ihtimale geçit verilir mi!!?

şimdi şu olaylara bakalım ve cevabı arayalım...

15 Nisan tarihli matbuatta şu haberi okuduk... _“İstanbul 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Cem Uzan, Kemal Uzan, Yavuz Uzan ve Hakan Uzan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 29 sanığın yargılandığı davayı karara bağladı._ 
_Mahkeme heyeti Cem Uzan’ı, “Suç işlemek amacıyla örgüt kurmak ve yönetmek”, “resmi belgede sahtecilik” ve “nitelikli dolandırıcılık” suçlarından toplam 23 yıl hapis ile 33 bin 750 TL adli para cezasına çarptırdı...”_ 

Kanunun kestiği parmak acımaz, suçu olan cezasını çekecek... Eyvallah..! Ama kafayı karıştıran durum da şudur...

Vatan Gazetesi köşe yazarı Ercan İnan, 13 Nisan’da köşesinde şunları aktardı..
“Cem Uzan’ın İstanbul 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde devam eden bir davası var. Sahtekarlık ve dolandırıcılıkla suçlanıyor Cem Uzan. Davanın konusundan çok, süreçte yaşananlar ilginç.

21.5 milyar dolarlık bir tazminat sorumluluğu ile karşı karşıya kalan Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı nedense bu davaya çok önem veriyor. Uzan’ın sahtekarlığının ve dolandırıcılığının İstanbul 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından tescillenmesi halinde Uluslararası Tahkim Heyeti’nin de bu karardan etkileneceğini sanıyorlar herhalde...

Elimde çok ilginç *‘Gizli ve çok acele’* ibareli belgeler var. Bu belgelerden biri Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı Enerji İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne ait. Budak Dilli tarafından imzalanmış bu belgenin muhatabı Adalet Bakanlığı Uluslararası Hukuk ve Dış İlişkiler Genel Müdürlüğü.

Konu Tahkim davası. Libananco Company’nin açtığı davaya dikkat çekiliyor ve en masum ifadesiyle 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki davanın öneminin altını çiziyor. Masum ifade diyorum, çünkü aslında yargıya baskı olarak da yorumlanabilecek bir yazı. Adalet Bakanlığı da bir başka *‘Gizli çok acele’* ibareli yazı ile durumu İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili’ne iletiyor.

Bu yazışmaların esası, 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden çıkacak karar ile uluslararası tahkimde süren davada avantaj elde edilmek istenmesi. Ben açıkçası böyle bir kararın ICSID hakimlerinin vereceği kararda zerre kadar etkisi olacağını sanmıyorum. 

Türk tarafının bu davadaki hassasiyetini de anlıyorum. Ancak Enerji Bakanlığı’ndan Adalet Bakanlığı’na, oradan da savcılığa giden bu yazıyı, hukukun üstünlüğüne inanmış herhangi birinin kabul etmesi mümkün değil. Bu belgeler bana kadar geldiyse, ICSID hakimlerine de sunulmuştur. 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden çıkacak karar değil, ancak o kararı maniple etme gayreti ICSID’ı etkileyebilir. Libananco davasında hukukun üstünlüğüne ve bağımsızlığına vurulacak darbeler daha önce örneği görüldüğü gibi bizi çok zor durumda bırakacaktır.” 

Yazar yazısını *“elindeki belgeye”* dayandırıyor...

Cem Uzan’ı hukuk mahkum ettiyse mesele yok... Ama yazarın yazısı vahimdir...


*Behiç KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 21.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Libananco davasında en kritik 180 gün*



Cem Uzan’ın zam yapıp tazminat talebini 100 milyar dolar gibi uçuk bir rakama çıkardığı Libananco davasında son sözler 1 Temmuz itibarıyla söylendi ve gergin bekleyiş başladı. Artık karar 3 kişiden oluşan tahkim heyetinin iki dudağının arasında. 

Libananco adlı Kıbrıs Rum merkezli şirketin üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik’e ortaklığının tazminat talebi doğuracak bir zarara yol açıp açmadığı büyük bir ihtimalle önümüzdeki 2 ay içinde karara bağlanacak. Sonrasında ise yine tahkim heyeti tazminat talebini belirleyecek. Bazı basın organlarında hala, Paris’te Hakan Uzan’ın ortaya çıkmasına da neden olan sürecin davanın esastan görüşülüp görüşülmeyeceği ile alakalı olduğu yazılıp çiziliyor. Ya doğru bilgi alamıyorlar ya da bu davanın bitmemesi ve sonsuza kadar uzaması için hükümet kanadı ile birlikte dua ediyorlar.

Türkiye’yi savunan avukatların zaten şu ana kadar temel savunma kurgusu dava sürecini uzatabildikleri kadar uzatma üzerine kuruldu. Ancak deniz bitti.

Hakan Uzan’ı Paris’e getirten, serbestçe dolaşmasına imkan yaratabilen tahkim heyeti en geç 6 ay içinde bu dava dosyasını kapatmış olacak. Edindiğim izlenime göre kararın çıkması 180 günü de bulmayacak ve sonbaharın ilk haftalarında bu iş bitecek. Gelin son duruma bir göz atalım. Enerji Bakanlığı’nın Forensic uzmanlarına yaptırdığı raporlar fos çıktı. Türk tarafı, Libananco’nun ardında olduğunu iddia ettiği Uzanlar’la ilgili 250 iddianın tamamını geri çekti. Bu büyük bir mağlubiyet gibi algılanıyor ve ister istemez Enerji Bakanlığı’nı tedirgin ediyor. Türk tarafının avukatlarından Jan Paulson son olarak mahkeme heyetine, ‘Türkiye tarafının sunduğu Forensic raporlarının kayda alınmamasını talep ediyoruz’ dedi.

Bu arada Türk tarafının sunduğu bilirkişi raporlarının Türkiye’yi savunan Coşar Hukuk Bürosu’nun avukatları tarafından kaleme alındığı anlaşıldı. Ismarlama raporlar bakalım Tahkim Heyeti’nin bakış açısını ne derece etkileyecek? Daha önce yazmıştım Türk tarafı çok büyük bir yanlış yaparak Libananco’yu savunan ABD’li avukatlık bürosunun tüm elemanlarının telefonlarını ve e-mail yazışmalarını takibe aldırmıştı. Bilirkişi raporları ikinci bir skandal nedeni sayılabilir. 

Libananco avukatları uluslararası arenada çok büyük bir fiyaskoya yol açabilecek bu durumu 1 Temmuz’da verdikleri son savunmada müthiş bir şekilde kullandı. Avukatlarının dinlenmesi ve izlettirilmesi ile ilgili Türkiye tarafında ilgili kurumlar arasında yapılan yazışmaların tümü bir dosya halinde belgeleri ile Tahkim Heyeti’ne sunuldu. Daha önce dediğim gibi Türkiye’de böyle hukuk skandalları sıradan hale geldi ancak uluslararası arenada hukuğun ayaklar altına alınmasına imkan verilmiyor.

Ve gelelim 100 milyar dolarlık tazminat talebine... Libananco, 100 milyar dolarlık tazminat rakamının tespiti için Türk tarafından yüzlerce evrak ve bilgi istedi. Türkiye’de elektrik borçlarına uygulanan aylık temerrüt faizinden, üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik’in 2003’ten bu yana yarattığı ekonomik değere kadar pek çok sorunun cevabı isteniyor. Bu talep Tahkim Heyeti tarafından Türk tarafına iletildi ve haliyle yine bir şok yarattı.

Benim edindiğim izlenim Türkiye’yi Tahkim Heyeti nezdinde en çok zora sokan durum, Libananco’yu savunan avukatların tüm yazışmalarının Coşar Hukuk Bürosu’nun talebi ile Türkiye tarafından takibe alınması gibi görünüyor. Türkiye bu hukuk skandalının faturasını ödemek zorunda bırakılabilir. Türk tarafının savunmasının omurgasını oluşturan ‘Libananco üEAş ve Kepez’e el konulduğunda ortak değildi. Bu şirket hile yoluyla hisseleri sonradan üzerine geçirilmiş, Uzanlar’a ait bir şirkettir’ tezi bakalım Tahkim Heyeti üzerinde ne derece etkili olabilecek. Hakan Uzan Paris’te 23 Mart’ta ifade verdikten sonra yeniden kayıplara karıştı. Cem Uzan ise Saint Tropez’de tatil yapıyor ve mahkemenin sonucunu bekliyor.


*Ercan İnan /* Vatan Gzt. / 5 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*şok eden diyalog* 


*Uzan kardeşler arasında geçen önemli bir telefon kaydı ortaya çıktı* 

Cem ve Hakan Uzan'ın, el konulan üç şirket nedeniyle Türkiye'den tazminat talebinde bulunacak üç şirket satın alma planları yaptıkları belirlendi

Türkiye'nin Libananco davasında delil olarak mahkemeye sunduğu konuşmada, Cem ve Hakan Uzan, Kıbrıs'ta kurulu bir şirketi 2003'te üEAş hissesi almış gibi göstermeyi kararlaştırıyor

üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik şirketlerinin yüzde 63'üne sahip olduğu iddiasıyla Türkiye aleyhine 10.1 milyar dolarlık tazminat davası açan Güney Kıbrıs'ta kurulu olan Libananco şirketinin, imtiyaz sözleşmelerinin iptal edildiği 2003 yılında bu hisselere sahip olmadığına ilişkin çok önemli bir telefon kaydı ortaya çıktı.

İstanbul 8. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi kararıyla teknik takibe alınan Cem ve Hakan Uzan araısnda 8 Ekim 2004 günü gerçekleşen konuşmada, üEAş, Telsim ve off shore konusunda Türkiye aleyhine tazminat dava açmak üzere Güney Kıbrıs'ta üç şirket satın alınması kararına varılıyor. Hakan Uzan, Ali Cenk Türkkan'ın Güney Kıbrıs'ta iki şirket bulduğunu söylerken, konuşmalarda Cem Uzan üç şirket gerektiğini vurguluyor.

Türkiye'nin avukatları tarafından Libananco davası dosyasına konan telefon konuşması, Cem Uzan'ın zimmet suçlamasıyla yargılandığı ve 23 yıl hapis cezası aldığı İstanbul 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi dosyasında yer alıyor.

*MİT dinledi*

Uydu telefonları ile gerçekleştiği için Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) tarafından dinlenerek kayda alınan konuşmalarda, Cem ve Hakan Uzan'ın, el konulan üç şirket nedeniyle Türkiye'den tazminat talebinde bulunacak üç şirket satın alma planları yaptıkları belirlendi.

Konuşmalarda Hakan Uzan, kendi adlarına hareket eden ürdün'de yaşayan Ali Cenk Türkkan'a hisse aldıracağı ve dava açılmasını sağlayacağını anlatırken, Cem Uzan da Telsim, üEAş ve off Shore konusunda dava açabilecek üç şirket almak gerektiğini söylüyor. 8 Ekim 2004 günü yapılan telefon konuşmasında Hakan Uzan, Güney Kıbrıs'taki şirketin 1983'te üEAş hissesi almış gibi gösterileceğini belirtirken bir yandan da "83'te mi?" diye soruyor. Cem Uzan, "Yani sen 2003 anla" karşılığını veriyor.

Güney Kıbrıs'ta kurulu Rosmara şirketi, el konulan Telsim'in ortağı olduğu iddiasıyla 2006'da Türkiye aleyine 738 milyon dolarlık tazminat davası açmış ancak kaybetmişti. Yine Ali Cenk Türkkan'ın sahibi göründüğü Güney Kıbrıs'ta kurulu Libananco şirketi de aynı yıl üEAş'ın yüzde 63'ünün sahibi olduğunu iddia ederek imtiyaz sözleşmelerini iptal eden Enerji Bakanlığı aleyhine 10.1 milyar dolarlık tazminat davası açtı. Davanın bu yılın sonuna doğru karara bağlanması bekleniyor.

*‘KIBRIS’TA üü şİRKET ALALIM’*

Hakan Uzan: Alo
Cem Uzan: Alo
H: Zaten adam 1000, 1200 falan kendi masrafları için alıyor kurulurken, kurarken, işte ondan sonra apostil mapostil istediğim azman da bir 100, 1500 falan bir şeyler istiyor, geçen seferki apostil için 1700 ödedim, yani onun için 14 bin, 15 bin normalde kurarken tutuyor. Zaten onların 20 küsür bini 40 bin küsür ediyor.
C: 3 tanesi 120 bin.
H: 3 tane almayalım bence 2 tane alalım, 65’e ver ikisini diyelim.
H: 90 yerine 60-65 pazarlık etsin 2 tane almamız lazım.
H: Tamam, şimdi buradaki 3 tane şirketi bulduk, 2 tanesini Cenk buldu, ikisi de birer bayanındı, bir tanesi bizim arkadaşların kızkardeşi çıktı, o olmaz onu şey yapamayız.
C: Evet.
H: Bu Kıbrıs için tamam, şimdi Kıbrıs’takileri bir daha şey yapalım, şimdi bir tanesi 83’te üEAş almış olacak.
H: 83’te mi?
C: Yani sen 2003 anla.
H: Ha...
C: üEAş almış olacak bir tanesi.
H: Ona girmeden önce bir şey söyleyebilir miyim?
C: Hı.
H: Sana bir e-mail yazdım, bu sabah okudun mu?
C: Henrico ve Stevart.
H: Ha, çünkü şahıs aldığı zaman ben aldım yani bir bilanço şeyi şu şeyi yok yapar yapmaz hiçbir tanesini konuşmadım daha konuşturmadım yani öyle bir şey. Ama sabahleyin kompütürün önünde otururken aklıma geldi, adam oranın vatandaşı olduğu zaman direkt yetkisi var, herhangi bir şey yapmaya gerek yok, ya adama öyle milyar dolarlık bir şey aldırmaya gerek yok ki, 10 lot hisse verdiğin zaman 5 bin dolarlık, ondan sonra aklıma geldi sonuna doğru da yazdım e-mailin dedim ki, ulan ben herife prim olarak da vermiş olabilirim onu.
C: Hı hı, evet.
H: Anladın mı bizim için çalışıyordu herif Türkiye’de oturma izni vardı, adamla bir tane geçmiş tarihli iş sözleşmesi yaparız işte 3 seneni doldurduğun zaman sana 10 tane CEAş hisessi hediye ediyorum diye...
C: Hı hı.
H: Ve hiçbir şeye gerek yok yani vergiydi... Ben bunu yapmayalım diye söylemiyorum. Yapalım, bu çok şey gibi geldi çok basit gibi geldi bana.
C: Evet, yaparsak.
H: Tabii yaparsan sormak lazım tabii adama diyeceksin falan sana bunun için aylık şey verecem işte toplam falan bunun için 10 bin falan şey veririm. Korkmaz ise benim tek şeyim korkması. Yoksa yaparlar da korma olayı var yani.
C: Tek problemi bu. Kız gelip gidiyor anladığım kadarıyla...
H: Evet şimdi söyleyeceğim bu riski de söyleyeceğim gidemeyebilirsin bunu yapmak istersen diyecem ama yani bak sen bu davayı açtığın zaman müdahil olamıyor muyuz?
C: Oluruz.
H: Buradan iyi bir para alındığı zaman sen de iyi bir para alırsın bunu düşün kardeşim istiyorsan bu ticari bir teklif. İstiyorsan. İstemiyorsan s... aşağı, yeni hiçbir mecburiyeti yok ki.
C: Evet, bir konuş.
H: Burada ülkede 10 tane adam rahat bulurum dava açacak üçer tane, beşer tane.
C: Eğer olursa bir de bir şey yapmamız lazım Hakan, bu üEAş davalarını falan tamam mı Thomas açmaz, ümit’ten başka avukat gelmez. Simin ve Simins girmez. Bir de bu davayı açacak bir avukat bulmamız lazım.
H: Tabii, şimdi abi avukat bulmamız lazım yetkiyi bilmiyoruz ki bir türlü. Yani okey ise şu görüyorsak tamamsak bu adamlarla konuşacak Kıbrıs’ı bitireceğiz ondan sonra ben oraya bizzat göndereceğim adamları...
C: Kıbrıs’ta bu iki, hatta üç şirketi de almamız lazım.
H: Abi ben de sana e-mailde yazdım yani para olsa bu üçünü de almak lazım. şu anki durumda babamın geçen 200’ünü satalım dediği gibi durumdaki gibi yani üç ay sonra neye ihtiyacın olacak, neye olmayacak bilemiyorsun.
C: üünkü biz Kıbrıs’ta bir Telsim’i açabiliriz tamam mı? İkincisi üEAş’ı açabiliriz, üç off shore’u açabiliriz.
H: şimdi benim zaten bugün ihtiyara gitmem lazım, çünkü off shore’un kredi sözleşmesinin kopyası lazım bana.
C: Hı hı.
H: Onu getirtmesi lazım.

*İKİNCİ GüRüşME*

C: şimdi aslında ben sana bir şey söyleyeyim mi, bu herif 21’ine verdi ya bu.
H: üok iyi o zamana kadar şöyle küçük bir bombardıman yapalım öyle gidelim diyorsun.
C: Tabii.
H: Ben sana geçen gün üEAş’ın İngilizce ihtarnamesini de gönderdim.
C: ...
H: Siboba da verdim, sana da gönderdim. İngilizce bitirdim ihtarnameyi bitirdim, ihtiyara da gösterdim o da okudu o da çok beğendi. Ben yalnızca Dr. Müller’e gösterilim demiştin e-mailde.
C: Gelmedi o ya, ne zaman gönderdin dün mü gönderdin?
H: Hayır iki gün evvel...

Uzan’dan bilirkişiler hakkında suç duyurusu
Cem Uzan, kendisi ile annesi Melahat Uzan ve kız kardeşi Ayşegül Uzan’ın da aralarında olduğu 18 sanığın yargılandığı dava kapsamında rapor hazırlayan bilirkişiler Marmara üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi öğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ahmet Gökcen, emekli müfettiş Sabahi Yulukar ve emekli başmurakıp Lütfi Toker hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. (Milliyet)


08.07.2010 Perşembe *08:19 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*TMSF'den literatüre geçecek bir hukuk zaferi* 



*Haber HABERTüRK*

*10.08.2010 - 14:31 / Gazeteport*

*Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti aleyhine açılmış çon önemli bir davayı daha kazandı. 19 milyar dolar tazminat talebiyle başlatılan yargılama Türkiye'nin lehine sonuçlandı*

ürdün asıllı Saba Fakes tarafından Yatırım ve Uyuşmazlıkların üözümü İçin Uluslararası Merkez'de açılan 19 milyar dolar tazminat talepli dava, TMSF'nin literatüre bir hukuk zaferi olarak geçecek mücadelesinin ardından Türkiye'nin lehine sonuçlandı. 

Hollanda vatandaşı Fakes tarafından Telsim Mobil Telekomünikasyon Hizmetleri'ne hissedar olduğu ve Telsim varlıklarının TMSF tarafından Vodafone Telekomünikasyon A.ş.'ye satışı sonucunda zarara uğradığı iddiasıyla Türkiye Cumhuriyeti aleyhine açılan tazminat davası TMSF'nin profesyonelce yürüttüğü hukuk mücadelesinin ardından lehe çevrildi. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti adına TMSF tarafından takip edilen 'tahkim' yargılaması üç yıldan daha kısa bir sürede sonuçlandırılarak büyük bir başarıya imza atılmış oldu. 

Bugüne kadar tahkimde başlatılmış en yüksek tazminat miktarının talep edildiği davada TMSF, çalıştığı profesyonel hukukçular, uzman ekip ve belirlenen strateji kapsamında Uzan Ailesi tarafından özellikle yurtdışında açılmış tüm davalarda, hakimlerin kafasını karıştırmak ve davaları uzatmak için kullanılan ve yine Saba Fakes tarafından sözkonusu tahkim yargılamasında da kullanılacağı düşünülen birçok kafa karıştırıcı detayın tahkim içinde dile getirilmesinin önüne geçti. 

Dünya Bankası Paris ofisindeki duruşmaların ardından hakem heyeti tarafından yapılan değerlendirme ve incelemeler sonucunda 14 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde; Yatırım Uyuşmazlıklarının üözümü İçin Uluslararası Merkez, sözkonusu tahkim başvurusunda yargılama yetkisi bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle, "Tahkim başvurusunun reddedilmesine", davacı Saba Fakes tarafından tahkim masrafları ile avukatlık ücreti ve masraflarının Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ne ödenmesine karar verdi. 

Kararın açıklanmasının ardından Saba Fakes tarafından ICSID Konvansiyonu kapsamında 120 gün içinde "Kararın geçersi kılınması" talebinde bulunulabilecek. 

Daha önce de Telsim ve Rumeli Telekom'un Kazakistan'da yaptığı yatırım ve kurduğu GSM şirketiyle ilgili resmi makamlarla ortaya çıkan uyuşmazlıkta 'hakem heyeti' şirketler lehine karar vermiş ve Kazakistan, Telsim ve Rumeli Telekom'a 165 milyon dolar ödemek zorunda kalmıştı. 

TMSF'nin iki önemli 'tahkim' davasını kazanmasının ardından Cem Uzan ile Enerji Bakanlığı arasında halihazırda süren Libananco Davası'nda da Türkiye'nin eli güçlenmiş oldu.

...

----------


## bozok

*Peki ama neden?* 


*Uzan dava kaybetti şampanya ile kutladı*


Cem Uzan dava kaybedince şampanyalı kutlama yaptı

Kararda Libananco davasını etkileyecek unsurlar olduğunu düşünen Uzan'ın şampanyalı kutlama yaptığı öne sürüldü.

Türkiye ile Uzan Grubu arasındaki tahkim savaşı, Telsim için açılan 19 milyar dolarlık tahkim davasını Türkiye’nin kazanmasıyla birlikte yeni bir boyut kazandı. Star'ın haberine göre, halen Paris’te firari hayat sürdüren Cem Uzan’ın, tahkim heyetinin Telsim ile ilgili verdiği kararı avukatları ile birlikte incelediği ve incelemede gerekçeli karardaki birçok unsurun Libananco davasında kullanılabileceğini görünce, büyük sevinç yaşadığı bildirildi. Hatta Cem Uzan’ın kararı, avukatları ile şampanya patlatarak kutladığı öne sürülüyor.

*43 SAYFA VE 170 PARAGRAF*

Söz konusu karar, temmuz ayı başında sonuçlandı. Kararın Türkiye lehine sonuçlandığına ilişkin açıklama da TMSF tarafından 16 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde yapıldı. Bu açıklamaların ardından, gerekçeli karar yazılarak taraflara tebliğ edildi. Tahkim heyetinin Telsim için verdiği gerekçeli karar, toplam 43 sayfa ve 170 paragraftan oluşuyor. Karar, Paris’te bulunan Cem Uzan ve avukatları tarafından satır satır okunarak değerlendirildi. Yapılan değerlendirmede, Uzan ve avukatları, gerekçeli kararda yer alan 170 paragraftan 134’ünün Libananco davasını Uzan lehine etkileyecek yorumlar içerdiğini belirledi. Bunun üzerine, kararda yer alan yorumların Libananco davasının Uzanlar’ın lehine sonuçlanmasını sağlayacağı şeklinde değerlendirilerek, kararın Libananco davasında kullanılması kararlaştırıldı. Hatta Cem Uzan’ın avukatlarının, kaybedilen Telsim davasının gerekçesini inceledikten sonra, “Cem Bey, Libananco davasını biz yüzde 100 kazandık” dedikleri öğrenildi.

Cem Uzan, halen Fransa’da firari hayatını sürdürüyor.

*ENERJİ BAKANLIğI: TüRKİYE LEHİNE SONUüLANACAK*

Türkiye’nin lehine sonuçlanan karar, Türkiye’de de TMSF ve Enerji Bakanlığı tarafından incelemeye alındı. Her iki kurum avukatları tarafından yapılan değerlendirmelerde de, kararın Libananco davasının Türkiye lehine sonuçlanmasını sağlayacağı şeklinde yorumlandı. Her iki taraf, Telsim davasını Libananco davasında yeni bir delil olarak kullanmayı planlıyor.


13.08.2010 Cuma *08:57 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*AİHM, Uzan'ların başvurusunu kabul etti!* 



*Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi, Uzan ailesi'nin, üEAş ve Kepez konusunda Ankara'ya karşı dava başvurusunu kabul etti.*

Strasbourg'daki Uzan davasının ilk duruşması 30 Kasım'da yapılacak. Ntvmsnbc’den Kayhan Karaca’nın haberine göre, Duruşma talebi davacı taraftan, yani Uzan ailesinden gelmişti. AİHM, sadece önem verdiği başvurularla ilgili davalarda duruşma düzenleme kararı alıyor. 

Kemal Uzan, üEAş ve Kepez'le ilgili davalarda mülkiyet ve adil yargılanma haklarının ihlal edildiği gerekçesiyle 2003'te Ankara'yı AİHM’e şikayet etmişti. 

Davacı taraf; üEAş ve KEPEZ’in elektrik dağıtım kontratlarının 17 Haziran 2003 tarihli Bakanlar Kurulu kararlarıyla iptal edilmesinin Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nin mülkiyet hakkıyla ilgili maddesine aykırı olduğunu savunuyor. Bakanlar Kurulunun iptal kararları Danıştay tarafından da 16 şubat 2004 ve 17 Mart 2004 tarihlerinde onaylanmıştı. 

*MİLYONLARCA LİRA TAZMİNAT İSTİYORLAR*

Davacı Uzan ailesi, Türk mahkemeleri önünde üEAş ve KEPEZ davalarında adil yargılanma olmadığını ve Danıştayın aldığı karara karşı mahkemeler önünde etkin başvuru hakkı tanınmadığını da iddia ediyor. Bu tezlerden yola çıkarak, gördüğü ve milyonlarca lira olduğunu söylediği zararın tazmin edilmesini talep ediyor. 

üEAş ve KEPEZ, hidroelektrik santral işletimi konusunda Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığıyla 9 Mart 1998 tarihinde, 60 yıl geçerli kontrat imzalamıştı. üEAş'ın kontratı, Adana, Mersin, Hatay ve Osmaniye kentleri ile Kahramanmaraş'ın bazı köylerinde elektrik üretim, dağıtım ve pazarlanmasını öngörmekteydi. KEPEZ'in kontratı ise aynı işlemlerin Antalya kenti ile Burdur'un bazı köylerinde yapılmasını kapsıyordu. 

Resmi Gazete'de 28 Kasım 2002 tarihinde yayımlanan "Elektrik Piyasasında Birden fazla Piyasa Faaliyetini Sürdürmekte Olan Tüzel Kişilerin Mevcut Sözleşmelerinde Yapılacak Tadillere ve İletim Faaliyeti ile Vazgeçilen Faaliyetlerin Devrine İlişkin Yönetmelik" çerçevesinde, üEAş ve KEPEZ'in elektrik dağıtım merkezlerinin en geç 31 Aralık 2002 tarihine kadar TİAş'a (Türkiye İletim Anonim şirketi) devredilmesi gerekiyordu. 

Ancak üEAş ve KEPEZ bu yönetmeliğe karşı çıkıp, 30 Aralık 2002 tarihinde Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı ve EPDK'ya (Elektrik Piyasası Düzenleme Kurulu) başvurup kararı değiştirmek istedi. Bu başvuru sonuç vermeyince, 10 Ocak 2003 tarihinde yönetmeliğin iptali için Danıştay'a başvuran üEAş ve KEPEZ'in bu talepleri de Danıştay tarafından geri çevirdi. 

üEAş ve KEPEZ şirketlerinin Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığının ihtarı üzerine dağıtım merkezlerini iade etmemesi üzerine, bu iki şirketin işletme kontratları Bakanlar Kurulu kararlarıyla 17 Haziran 2003 tarihinde feshedildi.



25.08.2010 üarşamba *12:21 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Cem Uzan'ı bitiren karar!*

*Libananco'nun 20 milyar $ tazminat hayalini karartacak haber New York Bölge Mahkemesi'nden geldi*

** 

Mahkeme şirketin Uzanlar'ın kirli işlerini yaptığı hükmüne vardı. Tahkimde Türkiye'nin eli güçlendi

2003'te el konulan üukurova Elektrik ve Kepez Elektrik hisselerinde, Libananco şirketine zarara uğrattığı gerekçesiyle Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hakkında 10.1 milyar dolarlık tahkim davası açan Uzan Aile'sine New York'tan üzücü bir haber geldi. Motorola ve Nokia'nın Uzan'a açtığı davaları görüşen New York Güney Bölgesi Mahkemesi, 27 Eylül'de yapılan duruşmada Cem Uzan'ın Libananco'nun tek sahibi olduğu, şirketi yargıdan kaçmak için kurduğu ve şirket üzerindeki hakimiyetini dolandırıcılıkta kullandığı hükmüne vardı. Mahkeme, Libananco'nun varlık transferi ve devrine de tedbir koydu. Kararın, Dünya Bankası bünyesindeki Uluslararası Yatırım Uyuşmazlıkları Mahkemesi'ndeki (ICSID) davada Türkiye'nin elini güçlendirmesi bekleniyor. 

*'BAğLANTIM YOK' DEMİşTİ* 

Enerji Bakanlığı 2003 yılında Uzan Grubu'na ait üEAş ve Kepez Elektrik şirketlerine el koydu. Bunun üzerine Güney Kıbrıs'ta faaliyet gösterdiğini açıklayan Libananco şirketi 2006 yılında üEAş ve Kepez'e ortak olduğunu ve el koyma kararıyla mağdur edildiğini iddia ederek Türkiye aleyhine Amerika merkezli Uluslararası Yatırım Uyuşmazlıkları Mahkemesinde (ICSID) dava açtı. Libananco şirketi davada Enerji Bakanlığı'ndan el koyma işlemi nedeniyle uğradığı zarar için 10.1 milyar dolar talep ediyor. Ancak davanın aleyhte sonuçlanması halinde Türkiye'nin ödemesi gerekecek tazminatın 6 yıllık faiziyle birlikte 20 milyar doları aşabileceği belirtiliyor. Uzan Ailesi önce üukurova ve Kepez'de yüzde 60 hissesi olduğu iddia edilen Libananco ile ilişkisi olmadığını açıkladı. Ancak daha sonra hem Cem hem de Hakan Uzan'ın şirketin yönetiminde olduğu belirtilmişti. Davanın son duruşması mart ayı ortasında Fransa'nın Başkenti Paris'te görüşülmüş ve Uzan Ailesi'nin ifadeleri alınmıştı. ICSID'ın Libananco Davası'nda bu yılın sonuna kadar kararını açıklaması bekleniyor. 

*KARA KUTU üüZüLMüşTü* 

Enerji Bakanlığı,Paris'te yapılan çapraz sorgulamalarda Uzan Ailesi'nin kara kutusu olarak adlandırılan Ali Cenk Türkkan'ı çözmüştü. 17 saat ifade veren Türkkan, üEAş ve Kepez Elektrik Aş'den Libananco'ya hisse devri yapıldığını iddia etmişti.


12.10.2010 09:11 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Uzanlar'dan inanılmaz talep!*



ABD mahkemesinin 'Libananco Uzanlar'ın paravan şirketidir' kararıyla 20 milyar dolarlık tahkim davasında köşeye sıkışan Kaçak Uzan Ailesi'nden 'çıldırdı' denilecek son dakika çırpınışı geldi.

Baba Kemal ve oğulları Hakan ve Cem Uzan, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi (AİHM) nezdinde üukurova Elektrik A.ş (üEAş) ve Kepez'e haksız el konduğu iddiası ile Türkiye aleyhine açtıkları dava için 100 milyar dolar tazminat talebinde bulundu. Faizlerle tazminat miktarı şimdiden 170 milyar dolara ulaştı.

*DURUşMA 30 KASIM'DA* 

30 Kasım'da Strasbourg'da yapılacak duruşma mahkemenin seyri açısından önemli. Türkiye adına davayı Libananco davasını takip eden hukuk timi izliyor. Duruşmaya katılıp katılmayacağı belirsiz olan Uzanlar'ın Türkiye'den istediği rakam bir yıllık milli gelirin dörtte birine denk gelirken, 312 milyar devlet bütçesinin yüzde 80'ine ulaşıyor. Uzanlar, AİHM'ye yaptığı başvuruda, üEAş ve Kepez'in imtiyaz sözleşmelerinin devlet tarafından karşılık verilmeksizin iptal edilmiş olduğu tezini işleyerek 'mülkiyet hakkı ihlal edilerek insan haklarına aykırı durum oluşturuldu' iddiasında bulunuyor.

Türkiye'de adil yargılanma hakkının ihlal edildiği de ileri sürüyor. Uzanlar benzer gerekçelerle Uluslararası Yatırım Uyuşmazlıkları Mahkemesi'nde (ICSID) Libananco adı ile bilinen tahkim davasını açmıştı. Davanın 21-23 Mart'ta Paris'te görülen duruşmasında Uzanların kara kutusu çözülmüş ve iddialarında köşeye sıkışmıştı. New York Güney Bölgesi Mahkemesi ise 27 Eylül'de yapılan duruşmada Cem Uzan'ın Libananco'nun tek sahibi olduğu, şirketi yargıdan kaçmak için kurduğu ve şirket üzerindeki hakimiyetini dolandırıcılıkta kullandığı hükmüne vardı. Bu karar Libananco mahkemesince delil kabul edilince Uzanlar iyice köşeye sıkıştı.

*UZANLAR DAVALARI BİR BİR KAYBEDİYOR* 

Uzanlar, Türkiye aleyhine açtıkları davaları birer birer kaybediyor.

Europe Cement Investment&Trade SA.'nın Türkiye aleyhine açtığı 3.8 milyar dolarlık dava yetki nedeniyle reddedildi.

Uzanlar Polonya'daki paravan şirketlerinin açtığı 8.4 milyar dolarlık davayı da kaybetti.

ICSID Hakem Heyeti, ürdün asıllı Hollanda vatandaşı Saba Fakes'in, Telsim'in Vodafone'a satışı nedeniyle zarara uğradığı iddiasıyla Türkiye aleyhine açtığı 19 milyar dolarlık davayı temmuz ayında reddetti.

Yetkililer, Uzanların çılgın tazminat talebini "siyasi manevra" olarak nitelendirirken, Uzanların en güçlü argümanlarını sundukları ICSID'de görülen Libananco davasında sona yaklaşıldığını hatırlatıyor. Libananco'da 22-23 Mart'ta Paris'te görülen duruşmaların ardından taraflar 1 Haziran'da son dilekçelerini mahkemeye sundu. Mahkeme 'ya tamam' diyerek yetkiden davayı kapatacak veya 'esası inceleyeyim' diyerek davayı uzun bir sürece alacak.

*Hodorkovski'den bile fazla tazminat istedi* 
UZAN dışında Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'nden en astronomik rakamı 89 milyar dolarla yolsuzluk ve vergi kaçakçılığı suçuyla mahkum edilen Mihail Hodorkovski istemişti. Rus oligark Hodorkovski, sahibi olduğu Yukos petrol firmasının iflas ettirildiği iddiasıyla Rusya hükümetine karşı dava açmıştı. Davada, Rusya mahkemelerince yedi yıldır verilen kararlara itiraz ediliyor.

Davacılar, dönemin devlet başkanı, Başbakan Vladimir Putin'in, zengin oligarklar karşısındaki otoritesini güçlendirmek amacıyla Yukos'un iflasa sürüklenmesine yol açıldığı, bunun milyarlarca dolarlık zarara neden olduğu ileri sürülüyor. Hodorkovski tutuklandıktan sonrasında Yukos firması, 2006'da iflas etmişti. (Mehmet Nayır / Sabah)


22.11.2010 12:25 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Uzan'ın kader günü* 



*29 Kasım 2010 Pazartesi 14:55* 

üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik'e haksız el konulduğunu belirterek mülkiyet hakkı ihlali gerekçesiyle AİHM'e Türkiye'yi şikayet eden Cem Uzan yarın sabah saat 9'da mahkemeye çıkarak ifade verecek.

Cem Uzan, haksızlığa uğradığını iddia ederek Türkiye devletinden 100 milyar dolar isterken, Cem Uzan'ın hak arama mücadelesi İMKB'de üukurova ve Kepez Elektrik hisse senedi alan binlerce hisse senedi mağduruna da emsal olacak.

Daha önce haklarını AİHM'e giderek aramak isteyen üEAş ve Kepez'deki küçük yatırımcılar, Cem Uzan'ın da dava açtığını öğrenince bu hamleden vazgeçmiş ve sözkonusu davanın sonuçlanmasını beklemeye karar vermişti.

*AİHM'de bir ilk yaşanacak*

Tarihin en büyük mülkiyet gaspı iddiası ile Türkiye aleyhine açılan dava rutin AİHM davalarını gölgede bırakacak şekilde gelişmesiyle de dikkat çekiyor. Normalde dosya üzerinden karar veren ve bir duruşma yapmayan AİHM, tazminatın büyüklüğü ve davanın önemini dikkate alarak istisnai bir durum olarak bu davaya özel duruşma yapacak.

*CEM UZAN BİR AVUKAT ORDUSUYLA GELDİ*

üukurova Elektrik ve Kepez'e haksız biçimde el konduğunu iddia eden Libananco'nun sahibi Cem Uzan, büyük bir avukat ordusu ile davanın görüleceği Strasbourg'a geldi. Türkiye tarafı da sözkonusu dava için ağır toplarını Strasbourg'a gönderdi.

Duruşmaya Cem Uzan ve ekibi, Didier Bollecker, Libananco'nun avukatı Stuart Newberger, Christina Kruger katılacak. Türkiye adına da Aydın Coşar, Mark Howard, John Gardner AİHM duruşma salonunda hazır bulunacak.

*DURUşMA AİHM İNTERNET SİTESİNDE*

Tarihi duruşma saat 9'da AİHM'in en büyük salonunda görülecek. Duruşma aynı zamanda AİHM'in internet sitesinden de takip edilebilecek. AİHM bu davada üeaş ve Kepez'e el konma sürecinde Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi'nin birinci protokolünün 1. maddesi ile güvence altına alınan mülkiyet hakkı ihlali olup olmadığına bakacak.


*Gazete5*

----------


## bozok

*Uzan 170 milyar dolar istedi!*



*AİHM’de dava başladı*
KEMAL Uzan’ın, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nde (AİHM), Türkiye aleyhine yaptığı şikayetle ilgili düzenlenen duruşmaya Fransa’dan siyasi iltica talebinde bulunan Cem Uzan da katıldı. Cem Uzan basına açıklama yapmazken, avukatlar Türkiye’den 170 milyar dolar talep ettiklerini söyledi.

*üEAş ve Kepez tazminatı*
UZAN’ın avukatları, üEAş ve Kepez’deki imtiyaz sözleşmelerinin devletçe süresinden önce ve usule aykırı iptal edildiğini iddia etti. Avukatlar, sözleşmenin iptali üzerine işsiz kalan çalışanlara tazminat ödemek zorunda kaldıkları ve borsada hisselerinin düşmesi yüzünden önemli zarara uğradıkları görüşünü savundu. 

*Cem Uzan’ın davayı izlerken çok rahat olduğu dikkat çekti.*

*170 milyar dolarlık Uzan davası* 
Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nde (AİHM), Kemal Uzan’ın Türkiye aleyhine yaptığı şikayetle ilgili düzenlenen duruşma başladı. Duruşmayı, Fransa’dan siyasi iltica talebinde bulunan Cem Uzan da izledi. Cem Uzan, mahkemeye girişinde basına açıklama yapmadı. Dünkü duruşmada AİHM’in ilgili dairesi, yaklaşık üç saat süreyle Uzan ve Türk hükümetinin avukatlarını dinledi ve taraflara sorular yöneltti. Kemal Uzan, 2003 yılında AİHM’e yaptığı başvuruda, üEAş ve Kepez’in imtiyaz sözleşmelerinin iptal edilmesini gerekçe göstererek, Türkiye’nin insan hakları ihlalinde bulunduğunu iddia etmişti. Uzan ve Türk hükümetinin avukatlarının dinlendiği bu duruşmada karar verilmedi.

*üEAş ve Kepez tazminatı* 
Kemal Uzan’ın avukatları, imtiyaz sözleşmelerinin devlet tarafından süresinden önce “usul ve prosedüre aykırı biçimde, üEAş ve Kepez şirketlerini ortadan kaldırmak amacıyla” iptal edildiğini iddia etti. Uzan’ın avukatları, sözleşmenin iptali üzerine işsiz kalan çalışanlara tazminat ödemek zorunda kaldıkları ve borsada hisselerinin düşmesi yüzünden önemli zarara uğradıkları görüşünü dile getirdi. Avukatlar, sözleşmelerin iptali ve daha sonraki mağduriyetleri yüzünden Türk devletinden enaz 170 milyar dolar talep ettiklerini söylediler. Türkiye’nin avukatlarıysa, “söz konusu şirketlerin imtiyaz sözleşmelerinde belirtilen görevleri ve sorumlukları gerektiği gibi yerine getirmedikleri gerekçesiyle sözleşmelerin iptal edildiğini” bildirdi. Avukatlar, grubun taahhütlere uygun olarak sürekli enerji arzı sağlayamadığı ve yine taahhütlere uygun olarak gerekli yatırımları yapmadığı görüşünü dile getirdiler. Türkiye’nin savunmasında, Uzan Ailesi’nin şirketlerinin çeşitli yolsuzluklar ve usulsüzlükler yaptığı belirtilerek, bu konuda çeşitli örnekler verildi. Avukatları dinleyen AİHM, kararını ileri bir tarihte verecek.


01/12/2010 - 06:45:40 /* YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Uzanlar Türkiye’ye 15 milyon dolar ödeyecek*

 

Telsim, üEAş ve Kepez ile ilgili üç tahkim davasını kaybeden Uzan Ailesi, Türkiye’ye 15 milyon dolar tazminat ödeyecek. Halen Paris’te yaşayan Cem Uzan ile ürdün’de ikamet ettikleri öne sürülen Baba Kemal Uzan ile Hakan Uzan’ın başı, tazminat davaları nedeniyle derde girdi. Uzan Ailesi, Enerji Bakanlığı ile TMSF tarafından el konulan şirketlerle ilgili birçok tazminat davası açmıştı. Bu davalardan, Telsim ile 18 milyar dolarlık tazminat talepli dava, Polonya’lı Huta firması tarafından açılan 4.6 milyar liralık tazminat talepli dava ile Polonyalı Europe firması tarafından açılan 3.8 milyar dolar tazminat talepli dava Türkiye lehine sonuçlandı. Bu davalarla ilgili Türkiye de tazminat talebinde bulundu.


07/12/2010 - 10:47:36 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Bu gülüşün nedeni belli oldu!*

**

*Uzan Ailesi’nin davalarında sessiz sedasız şok gelişmeler yaşanıyor*

Adana 9. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi, 29 Kasım’da Uzanlar hakkındaki üEAş ve Kepez’le ilgili davaların zaman aşımına uğradığı kararı verdi. Cem Uzan, bir gün sonra AİHM’de gülerek objektiflere poz verdi.

Uzan Ailesi’nin davalarında sessiz sedasız şok gelişmeler yaşanıyor. Firarda bulunan baba Kemal Uzan ile çocukları Cem ve Hakan Uzan tarafından Türkiye aleyhine yaklaşık 350 milyar dolarlık açılan davaya konu olan üEAş ve Kepez ile ilgili yargı sürecinde peş peşe skandal gelişmeler gerçekleşiyor. SPK’nın, üEAş ve Kepez ile ilgili yaptığı suç duyurusu üzerine açılan 7 dava, zamanaşımı nedeniyle ortadan kalktı. Birleştirilmiş 7 davaya bakan Adana 9. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi, 29 Kasım tarihli duruşmasında, Cem Uzan, Hakan Uzan ve baba Kemal Uzan hakkındaki tutuklama kararlarını da kaldırdı. Adana 9. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi, Uzan Ailesi’ni kurtaran ‘zamanaşımı’ kararını 29 Kasım 2010 tarihindeki duruşmasında verdi.



*ZORA SOKAN KARAR* 

Karardan bir gün sonra yani 30 Kasım’da da, Kemal Uzan’ın Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nde (AİHM) üEAş ve Kepez’e el konulması nedeniyle açtığı davanın duruşması yapıldı. Kemal Uzan 160 milyar dolarlık tazminat talebinde bulunduğu duruşmaya katılan Cem Uzan’ın sürekli gülmesi herkesi şaşırtmıştı. Cem Uzan’ın niye güldüğü, Adana 9. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nin kararı ile kesinleşmiş oldu. Adana 9. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nin kararı, Türkiye aleyhine milyarlarca dolarlık dava açan Uzanları sevindirdi. Söz konusu kararı, Uzanlar’ın tahkim davalarında kullandığı öğrenildi. Cem Uzan başta olmak üzere Uzan Ailesi’nin bireyleri hakkında, İmarbank, Telsim şirketlerindeki usulsüzlüklerden dolayı verilmiş hapis cezaları bulunuyor.

*7 davadan kurtuldular* 
Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı tarafından 2003 yılında el konulan üEAş ve Kepez Elektrik şirketleriyle ilgili SPK uzmanlarının çok sayıda raporu bulunuyor. Bu raporlar doğrultusunda aralarında Kemal Uzan, Cem Uzan ve Hakan Uzan’ın da bulunduğu üEAş ve Kepez yöneticileri hakkında 7 ayrı suç duyurusunda bulunuldu. Suç duyuruları doğrultusunda Uzan Ailesi’nin yöneticileri hakkında tam 7 ayrı dava açıldı. Davalar, aynı şirketlerde işlenen usulsüzlükleri içerdiği için, birleştirildi. Adana 9. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi nezdinde E.2004-1282 sayılı dosyada birleştirilen davalarla ilgili karar 29 Kasım 2010 tarihinde verildi. Mahkeme, 7 ayrı davanın da zaman aşımına uğradığını belirterek, dava dosyalarının rafa kaldırılmasına karar verdi. (Star)


21.12.2010 12:15 / *VATAN*

----------

